# Profinet 2 Master auf einen Slave



## Krumnix (23 Oktober 2017)

Hallo.

Habe hier 2 Mastersteuerungen, welche gleichzeitig über Profinet auf ein Slave zugreifen sollen.

Die Master sind unterschiedliche Steuerungen (Siemens, Beckhoff, Fanuc, etc).
Der Slave ist jeweils von Siemens (ET200) und Balluff (IO-Link).

Ist sowas grundsätzlich möglich oder gibt es "Verteiler", welche die Daten vom Slave sammeln und als eigenständiger Slave an mehrere Master verteilen?


----------



## ChristophD (23 Oktober 2017)

Hi,

sollte grundsätzlich möglich sein wenn das IO-Device die Funktion "Shared Device" unterstüzt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Krumnix (23 Oktober 2017)

Und wenn ich ein Slave habe, welcher das nicht unterstützt? Gibt es einen "Slaveswitch", der 2 unterschiedliche Master versorgt und ein Slave oder ein Slave-Netzwerk ausliest?

Z.B. habe ich 2 Steuerungen und 30 Slave. Davon hat jede Steuerung seine eigenen, also ca. 10 pro Steuerung. Die restlichen Slaves sollen von beiden Systemen verarbeitet werden.
Wobei aktuell nur ein System Schreiben darf, das 2. "darf" erstmal nur lesen.
Das 3. Netzwerk von 10 Slave-Teilnehmer soll an einen Switch, der 2 getrennte Anschlüsse für die Master hat (um ggf. auch die Netze zu trennen) und als Master für die unteren 10
Slaves agieren und diese verarbeiten, bzw. die Daten von und zu den Steuerungsmaster abarbeiten.


----------



## smoe (23 Oktober 2017)

S7/1200 kann PN Contoller und gleichzeitig shared device sein. Mit einer Schnittstelle aber nur im selben Netzwerk. Wenn du die Netzwerke unbeding trennen willst (warum eigentlich?) dann brauchst was mit zwei PN Schnittstellen eine muss Contoller können die andere shared device. (S7/1500 mit CP nehme ich mal an)


----------



## Fabpicard (23 Oktober 2017)

Oder eine 1200er wie vorgeschlagen und die bekommt ihr eigenes 3tes Netz. Zwischen die 3 Netze dann einen passenden Router, welcher die Daten per NAT für die Steuerungen transparent umsetzt 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## smoe (24 Oktober 2017)

*Ergänzung Kostenliste*

PN ist nicht routingfähig. Da muesste er bei der Kommunikation zwischen der 1200 (die als PN Contoller zu den 10 allgemeinen Devices dient) zu den beiden Maschinen S7/1500 mit einem anderen Protokoll machen. Dann ist aber die "echtzeitfähigkeit" dahin.

Die gewünschte Trennung der Netzwerke ist eigentlich nur eine Frage des Geldes.

Keine Trennung => 1x S7/1200 => €160 (u.U. kommt noch ein Switch dazu)
Netzwerktrennung => 1x S7/1500 (PN Controller für die 10 allgemeinen Devices) , 2xCP1542 (je einer als PN Device zu einer anderen S7/1500) => € 2400

eine Alternative habe ich noch.
Netzwerktrennung => 1x S7/1200, 2x PN/PN Koppler => €1400

Bei allen diesen Möglichkeiten eines Gateways ist zu beachten dass das Umkopieren der I/O Daten natürlich Zeit brauchen wird.


----------



## Fabpicard (24 Oktober 2017)

smoe schrieb:


> PN ist nicht routingfähig.



Deswegen schlug ich ja auch vor, einen Router zu nehmen der das Paket als "Teilnehmer" entgegen nimmt und per S/D-NAT dann an die S7-1200 als "Master" weiterreicht...

Der Router hat halt in jedem der 3 Netze dann seine eigene Adresse, Die als jeweiliger Ansprechpartner für die SPSen dann in ihren Netzen fungiert...

Ich wäre dann mit der 1200er auf insgesamt rund 200 Euronen und wenn man weiß was man tut, für den Router zwischen 15 und 30 Minuten Zeit zum konfigurieren...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## PN/DP (24 Oktober 2017)

smoe schrieb:


> PN ist nicht routingfähig.


Wozu Routing? Man kann die 3 Profinet-IO-Systeme mit den nur ca. 30 Teilnehmern im selben IP-Range betreiben.

Harald


----------



## Ralle (25 Oktober 2017)

Ich hab Krumnix so verstanden, dass er nicht nur ein Device auf 2 Steuerungen aufteilen will (Shared Device), sondern beide Steuerungen sollen das Device jeweils komplett lesen können.


----------



## smoe (30 Oktober 2017)

Obwohl sich Krumnix eh sich nicht mehr meldet, gebe ich nochmal meinen Senf dazu.

@Ralle: Du hast recht. Ein Shared Device bringt ihm nichts, weil die „Master“ die Devices komplett lesen wollen und sogar schreiben sollen. Somit müsste das Gateway schon ein I-Device sein.

@Harald: Ich gebe dir recht, das Trennen der Netzwerke ist unnötiger Aufwand. Aber Krumnix will es glaub ich haben.

@Fabsi: Wenn Krumnix bei ProfiNet bleiben will funktioniert das Routen per NAT eben nicht. Er müsste die Kommunikation zwischen den „Mastern“ und dem Gateway mit TCP/IP oder einem anderen routingfähigen Protokoll machen. Dann ist es aber vorbei mit Echtzeit. Und industrietaugliche Router habe ich auch noch nie unter 100 Euro gesehen. Mit drei Ports schon gar nicht.

Die Funktionalität des „Routens“ (Datenaustausch zwischen zwei getrennten Netzwerken) bei ProfiNet würde der PN/PN Koppler können. Von diesem Koppler braucht er dann aber je einen zu jeden „Master“.

Also gibt es für mich folgende Möglichkeiten:

1.) Er macht alles in einer gemeinsamen Netzwerk Range. Die 10 allgemeinen Devices werden von einem PN Controller gesteuert der gleichzeitig I-Device ist. (Günstigste Möglichkeit innerhalb Simatic ist S7/1211). Dieses I-Device kann per getrennten I/O Bereichen beiden Mastern alle Daten zum Lesen bereitstellen. Das gleichzeitige Schreiben wird sowieso nicht funktionieren. Hier ist eine Definition notwendig wer schreiben darf. Entweder fest hinterlegt oder per „Steuerflags“ dynamisch von den Mastern gesteuert. Im Programm des I-Device braucht nur der I/O Bereich herum kopiert werden.

2.) Er will/muss die Netzwerke trennen. Dann kommen zwei PN/PN Koppler dazu. Das I-Device wird zum "nur mehr PN Controller" degradiert und hält die Verbindung zu den Mastern über diese PN/PN Koppler.

lg smoe


----------



## Krumnix (31 Oktober 2017)

@smoe, wie kommst du auf deine Aussage, dass ich mich nicht mehr melde? Ist ja grad mal ne Woche her, wo ich was geschrieben habe.... Ts ts ts

Nochmal der Aufbau: 
Ich habe 2 Master. Der SPS-Typ der Steuerung ist nicht gesetzt. Wir verwenden Siemens, Beckhoff, Fanuc, etc. 
Der 2. Master kann eine ganz andere Steuerung sein.
Beispiel: Master 1 ist Siemens, Master 2 ist Beckhoff.

Master 1 ist "MasterMaster", sprich, er schreibt und liest immer. Master 2 liest nur. Er schreibt nie auf Slaves, könnte aber in den "MasterMaster" schreiben,
bzw. ihm Daten übergeben.

Anwendung:
Master 1 bearbeitet das SPS-Programm. Es soll sich auf die Grundaufgaben unserer Maschinen konzentrieren. 
Nun haben wir Erweiterungsoptionen, welche bisher immer in der SPS erledigt werden konnten. Also in der "MasterMaster"-SPS.
Nun wurden diese Optionen immer mehr und sehr rechenintensiv, so dass die SPS dies nicht mehr bewältigen kann und wir eine
Lösung suchen.

Das Konzept der derzeitigen SPS soll nicht verändert werden, da die Grundmaschinen Serien-Maschinen sind und eine Änderung ein extremer Aufwand ist.
Auch sollen Kunden die Möglichkeit haben, Erweiterungen nachzubestellen, ohne das große Änderungen nötig sind.

Daher ist nun die Idee entstanden, Werte vom Profinet-Bus auf einen 2. Master auszulesen, in dieser Steuerung dann die Berechnungen zu machen und das Ergebnis
mit den dazugehörigen Reaktionen der 1. MasterMaster-SPS +übergeben. Diese reagiert dann nur auf das Ergebnis. 

Da die MasterMaster-SPS nur ein SoftwareUpdate benötigt, was unsere Techniker auch bei "alten" Anlagen Vorort machen könnten (Datenbereich, in dem der 2.
Master schreibt und dann die Bausteine, welche das Ergebnis dann umsetzen) wäre der Aufwand weitaus geringer, da Maschinen, die keine Option bestellt haben,
weiterhin ohne Anpassung gebaut werden können.


----------



## olliew (1 November 2017)

Ein 2. PROFINET Master kann I/O lesen mittels das sogenannte Modulinternes Shared Input/Shared Output, siehe zur Erklärung https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109736536
Das unterstützen aber nicht alle Hersteller. Und muss dann auch in MasterMaster entsprechend projektiert werden.

Einfacher erscheint mir das dein MasterMaster die benötigte I/O Werten als PROFINET IO Device (=iDevice) in ein Transferbereich bereitstellt, womit dann der Master 2 seine Berechnungen machen kann.


----------

